# HID Question!!!



## XxCHIToWnBuLLzxX (Apr 14, 2012)

BI-XENON HI/LOW DUAL BEAM HID Kit H4 H13 9004 9007 9008 | eBay


Will these work on my 2012 cruze LT RS
My friend was saying i might need to get a relay harness and something with the DRL?


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

You'll need to figure out how you want to disable your daytime running lights before you do anything.


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

OK ive been curious for sometime now, but what kind of daytime runing lights do you have on Cruzes in US? Because there is no such thing as factory DRL for Cruze in Europe.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

XxCHIToWnBuLLzxX said:


> BI-XENON HI/LOW DUAL BEAM HID Kit H4 H13 9004 9007 9008 | eBay
> 
> 
> Will these work on my 2012 cruze LT RS
> My friend was saying i might need to get a relay harness and something with the DRL?


Besides being illegal, no, they won't be a direct plug-in. If you want to make them work and retain DRL function, additional modifications would have to be made, such as taking apart the headlight switch to cut the spring inside and permanently disabling your DRL functions, or installing an upgraded headlight wiring harness (see the link in my signature). 

However, if you're going to go as far as to install the harness, might as well drop another few bucks and just do a complete projector retrofit so you don't blind everyone on the road with glare.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Just because the bulb moves in and out when you go from low to high beam, don't expect to see much of a difference in light coverage like you do now. You typically don't see any farther down the road on high than you do on low with those kits.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sheesh, soon we'll need an hid section on the forum. :\


----------



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have four cars and everyone of them has HID's the 6000k it's the white light not the blue hue. As far as a direct plug in yes they do. and some of the kits send you the bypass for the daytime running lights other wise you will blow the bulb or the transformer. Or you can just shut the drl's off by turning the lights on then back one click, The bi/xenons are ok you will not get a great high beam light....Just get hid fogs and hid 55 watt low beams and you will be fine.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Mick said:


> Sheesh, soon we'll need an hid section on the forum. :\


And Xtreme as Moderator of said section. Ha!


----------



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

Not being a tool but HID's are not illegal only the 10000k on up are with their blue hue, All high line cars come with HID's and the new 2013 Cadillac XTS has a blue hue to them...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wait for it....


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

lol!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

cruzer27 said:


> Not being a tool but HID's are not illegal only the 10000k on up are with their blue hue, All high line cars come with HID's and the new 2013 Cadillac XTS has a blue hue to them...


Here it is....

HID bulbs in a Non-HID enclosure is illegal. Those new cars you're referring to have Projector housings specifically designed for an HID bulb, eliminating the glare and properly creating a safe light beam, making them legal. 

THERE! I SAID IT! lol


----------



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

LOL First off HIDS in any way shape or form is not illegal!!! Only the color of the bulb is....duh!1000k to 6000k legal 8000-15000k is Illegal...I have friends in law and have told me the law. 
Only the idiots that have the blue or purple are breaking the law 
I restore cars and everyone of my cars that I do get HIDs, 
It's a preference if you don't like them keep it to your self...simple if you like them do the same who cares.

Peace love and techno!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruzer27 said:


> LOL First off HIDS in any way shape or form is not illegal!!! Only the color of the bulb is....duh!1000k to 6000k legal 8000-15000k is Illegal...I have friends in law and have told me the law.
> Only the idiots that have the blue or purple are breaking the law
> I restore cars and everyone of my cars that I do get HIDs,
> It's a preference if you don't like them keep it to your self...simple if you like them do the same who cares.
> ...


HID retrofit kits are illegal per DOT and NHTSA. Do your research. 

Keep it to yourself? Can I keep from being blinded when you drive in my direction with HIDs in factory housings? 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Here we go again .....


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hatje said:


> Here we go again .....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Well, we wouldn't have to if people used the search function. I can bring up the exact documents from the NHTSA if anyone can't find them (cough Appearance Section cough). 

Just because you don't get pulled over and ticketed by a policeman for them doesn't mean they are legal.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

nag nag nag....lol


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well watch out in Texas I just got a $350 ticket for mine but I'm going to try and fight it since more cars come stock with them now

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

That sucks man! Fight it and see if they can knock the fine down! 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well watch out in Texas I just got a $350 ticket for mine but I'm going to try and fight it since more cars come stock with them now
> 
> Sent from my Droid


Those new cars come stock with a projector lens and are calibrated to meet strict DOT and NHTSA safety requirements. Bit of a difference there from a factory housing designed for filament bulbs. 

Since nobody wants to read the thread in question, I'll copy and paste the information into this thread. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/5985-why-you-shouldnt-install-hid-kits.html


Here we go:

NHTSA Notice: Glare from Headlamps and other Front Mounted Lamps - FMVSS 108


> Another *disturbing *trend in this look-a-like phenomenon is the substitution of OEM filament headlamp bulbs with aftermarket HID conversion bulbs. The desire is to achieve the look and achieve the more robust performance of HIDs. While not designed to be interchangeable, some aftermarket companies are substantially altering the HID bulb bases or providing adapters so that the HID bulbs can be inserted in headlamps designed for filament bulbs. *The consequence of making these substitutions is to adversely affect safety.* Filament headlamps are optically designed for the volume of light and filament placement and other critical dimensions and performance that OEM filament bulbs have.* The HID conversions result in two to three times the volume of light and potentially imprecise arc placement. Such conversions often result in beam patterns that behave nothing like the original filament beam pattern, cannot be reliably aimed, and have many times the permitted glare intensity.* In informal conversations with persons who have tested such conversions, the light intensity on one at a point aimed toward oncoming drivers was 22 times the allowable intensity limit. Another lamp was more than 7 times too intense. With poor HID bulb and arc placement, the glare intensity could be significantly worse. Thus, the use of these conversions could be yet another source of the glare problems about which many drivers have complained.


http://www.sema.org/files/attachmen...-eNews-May07-Lighting-HID-Conversion-Kits.pdf


> NHTSA has concluded that it is *impossible *to produce HID conversion kits (converting a halogen system to HID) that would be compliant with the federal lighting standard, Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard (FMVSS) No. 108. The noncompliant kits frequently include an HID bulb, ballast, igniter, relay and wiring harness adapters. *NHTSA believes this equipment presents a safety risk to the public since the kits can be expected to produce excessive glare to oncoming motorists.* In one investigation, NHTSA found that an HID conversion headlamp exceeded the maximum allowable candlepower by over 800 percent.


NHTSA Illegal Lighting Crackdown Continues | National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA)


> To date, NHTSA has investigated 24 HID conversion kit suppliers; *all investigations have resulted in recalls or termination of sales.*
> 
> "*These illegal lights are a potential hazard to those who share the road*," said NHTSA Administrator Jeffrey Runge, MD. "And we will continue to pursue those offering them for sale and violating the law."
> 
> Companies that sell, import or manufacture non-compliant equipment could face substantial civil penalties, NHTSA said.


Mr. Jeff Deetz, Sales Manager, Santeca Electronics, Inc., 7215 East 21<sup>st</sup> Street, Suite D, Indianapolis, IN 46219
Mr. Song M. Kim, C.M.O./Fanteks, Inc., 580 Sylvan Ave., Suite 1A, Englewood Cliffs, NJ* 07632
Mr. Simon S. Shih, 4 Teal, Irvine, CA* 92604

Good luck getting your fine waived. I don't post this "crap" for absolutely no reason, just to piss people off or make them feel bad for installing HID kits in their cars. I post these things because it's illegal and unsafe and people seem to be ignoring the facts.

See the picture in post #8:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...-you-shouldnt-install-hid-kits.html#post81405

There is an obvious and undeniable amount of glare created *above the "cutoff line"*, which is made blatantly obvious by the shadow created on the wall above the "cutoff line" when something blocks that glare. You might not see it because your eyes have accustomed to the brighter light below the cutoff, but everyone else sees it perfectly, and is consequently blinded by it.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes we get it they are illegal But your high jacking OPs thread he's asking if he needs a harness or not not if they are legal You had your thread and it got locked get over it stop high jacking every thread people have about hids. Yes it gets tiresome that they do not use the "search" button but you telling everyone how illegal they are is also quite annoying. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hatje said:


> Yes we get it they are illegal But your high jacking OPs thread he's asking if he needs a harness or not not if they are legal You had your thread and it got locked get over it stop high jacking every thread people have about hids. Yes it gets tiresome that they do not use the "search" button but you telling everyone how illegal they are is also quite annoying.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


A. I mentioned it briefly and Cruzer27 responded. I responded to the OP's post and answered the question he wanted answered. I don't recall seeing any post you've made in this thread in response the OP's actual question. All of your collective posts combined in this thread have provided less help and contained less relevance to the OP's original question than my first response to him did, and you're yelling at me for hijacking his thread? I'm not trying to be a jerk, but really dude? Do I have to quote each post you've made in this thread?

B. If you're annoyed by it, ignore it. I wasn't responding to your "nag nag nag" and "here we go again", and avoided responding to you until you replied to me directly. I was referring to Cruzer's post, and if I recall, I'm not the only one "hijacking" his thread as it takes more than one person. Why single me out?

C. I had my thread locked for reasons that had absolutely nothing to do with the actual topic, not because my information was false, inaccurate, or untrue. Why must you bring that up? Just to annoy me? What relevance does it have to anything discussed in this thread?

D. The information I'm providing here might actually save someone else from getting smacked with a $350 fine of their own. Obviously, NHTSA is cracking down on this and putting pressure on law enforcement. Would you rather people install them without knowing that they're illegal and why? It seems very few people know, as there are numerous threads asking about this. I don't go into each of those threads preaching about it. I make a short mention (and my mention in the original post was *very *short), and proceed to answer the question for the OP like I did in this thread.

I'm being respectful and polite. I'm not insulting anyone, not attacking anyone, and trying as hard as I can to not sound condescending because my tone can come off that way sometimes without me wanting it to. If you don't like what I have to say, I can't help that, but I'm not going to stop responding to people who claim it's legal just so _you _and whoever else has HIDs installed wouldn't get annoyed.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm going to try my but I doubt it and sorry for jacking this thread I just wanted to back up xtreme on this one because they are illegal as of two months ago in Texas.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Mine are for sale 125 plus shipping only 3 months old still have the box pm me for more info

Sent from my Droid


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hatje said:


> Yes we get it they are illegal But your high jacking OPs thread he's asking if he needs a harness or not not if they are legal You had your thread and it got locked get over it stop high jacking every thread people have about hids. Yes it gets tiresome that they do not use the "search" button but you telling everyone how illegal they are is also quite annoying.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Actually the OP asked in his original post "Will these work". He's looking for information on application. There's a very good chance that he didn't know about the possible illegalities involved in the conversion, just like he didn't know how to install the kit or if it would work.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I'm going to try my but I doubt it and sorry for jacking this thread I just wanted to back up xtreme on this one because they are illegal as of two months ago in Texas.
> 
> Sent from my Droid


DPS officers in TX are actually telling state inspection stations not to pass vehicles with HID conversions in halogen designed housings. They said they're not a DOT approved combination.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

cecaa850 said:


> DPS officers in TX are actually telling state inspection stations not to pass vehicles with HID conversions in halogen designed housings. They said they're not a DOT approved combination.


Yea they just our shop a message today about them I write state inspections 

Sent from my Droid


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I'm going to try my but I doubt it and sorry for jacking this thread I just wanted to back up xtreme on this one because they are illegal as of two months ago in Texas.
> 
> Sent from my Droid


Hopefully you can just tell them you didn't know and thought it was perfectly legal, at least to get the fine reduced. $350 is extremely steep. The punishment there doesn't fit the crime.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Hopefully you can just tell them you didn't know and thought it was perfectly legal, at least to get the fine reduced. $350 is extremely steep. The punishment there doesn't fit the crime.


Yea I'll act dumb and yea my 90 in a 60 wasn't that much

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Luckily I haven't hear of the cops up here busting anyone for hids!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Ok, like 2 pages of this thread are totally off topic. I just wanted to say that you DO NOT need to disable your DRL when running aftermarket HID's. Get the proper kit. I got my kit from Retro solutions. Have been running them since last Sept when I got the car. The DRL's work just fine. I got 6k bulbs. Anything higher looks like crap.


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Ok, like 2 pages of this thread are totally off topic. I just wanted to say that you DO NOT need to disable your DRL when running aftermarket HID's. Get the proper kit. I got my kit from Retro solutions. Have been running them since last Sept when I got the car. The DRL's work just fine. I got 6k bulbs. Anything higher looks like crap.


Which model did you take? Can you give a link please?


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

What CruzeLTZ-RS said is correct... I've installed dozens of HID kits, every vehicle with DRL with no problems. I run everything through a relay harness to ensure that I get full battery power.... No problem.... Also with the dual beam lights that move in and out for high/low beam, yeah the high beam is a little weak, but I rarely use high beams so don't care too much. I went the next step and installed HID's in the driving lights in the bumper, so I'm good to go for lighting up the highway at night.....


----------

